# Precisazione



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Fase 4: dimissione
  29/07/2010 20:11 
Senti AdM,CASUALMENTE torni a ridosso del ban di Alex.Mettiamola così:già il MODO con cui ti stai ponendo sa di buffonata.Se poco poco vedo che rispolveri il tuo repertorio da capostecca verso i nuovi utenti"traditori", il tuo Juan avrà vita breve.

Questo è il messaggio di disapprovazione che ho ricevuto ieri sera.
Ripeto CHIARAMENTE, (devi essere duro o dura di comprendonio) che non sono Angelo del male. Oltretutto questo messaggio arriva dopo l'entrata della stessa angelo che lo ha fatto per ribadire che io non sono lei e viceversa. io sono uomo e non devo dire a nessuno, se non voglio, chi sono. Il tuo stile mafioso e intimidatorio mi fa solo ridere.
Questo ti dovevo e ti dico che se non sei l'amministrator del forum  sei proprio ridicolo o ridicola e, anzi, se io fossi l'amministratore mi incazzerei non poco sapendo che vi è qualcuno che minaccia in pvt cose che solo un amministratore potrebbe fare. La moderazione democratica prevede di parlare solo per sè e solo un utente è molto improbabile che, seppure anziano del form e quindi con "poteri" di disapprovazione abbastanza ampi, riesca a bannare o sospendere qualcuno. 
Saluti

Juan


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2010)

Mai avuto carie in vita tua?


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Quando uno va in vacanza può chiudere in cassaforte i suoi punticini adorati e bloccare la casella d'accesso perchè non entrino  antiestetici punticini neri??:canna:miiiiimiiiii

magari anche solo per poterci fare il bagno come paperone nei suoi dollaroni


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai avuto carie in vita tua?


no, ma ho provato hurrà.
Hurrà!!!
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quando uno va in vacanza può chiudere in cassaforte i suoi punticini adorati e bloccare la casella d'accesso perchè non entrino antiestetici punticini neri??:canna:miiiiimiiiii
> 
> magari anche solo per poterci fare il bagno come paperone nei suoi dollaroni


cresci :mrgreen:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quando uno va in vacanza può chiudere in cassaforte i suoi punticini adorati e bloccare la casella d'accesso perchè non entrino  antiestetici punticini neri??:canna:miiiiimiiiii
> 
> magari anche solo per poterci fare il bagno come paperone nei suoi dollaroni


Spero che lei non pensi sul serio che mi fotta del punto nero. 
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Spero che lei non pensi sul serio che mi fotta del punto nero.
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


Con l'abbronzatura stona :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cresci :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quando uno va in vacanza può chiudere in cassaforte i suoi punticini adorati e bloccare la casella d'accesso perchè non entrino  antiestetici punticini neri??:canna:miiiiimiiiii
> 
> magari anche solo per poterci fare il bagno come paperone nei suoi dollaroni




:carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai avuto carie in vita tua?


:mrgreen::mrgreen: ti volevo reputare. sappilo


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Con l'abbronzatura stona :mrgreen:


Ma è la morte sua.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ti volevo reputare. sappilo


 
ma la reputazione putativa ha valore?


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la reputazione putativa ha valore?


pigia racchia  :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigia racchia :mrgreen:


io pigiai!

tu pigiasti?


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io pigiai!
> 
> tu pigiasti?


no :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no :mrgreen:


:calcio: e fancù!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Io preciso (in riferimento alla comunicazione di Giovanni) che coloro che cercano di mettere in cattiva luce gli utenti del forum, ad esempio me, personalmente non mi fanno né caldo né freddo.
Credo che ognuno si riveli sufficientemente attraverso i propri post.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Appunto....*

Tu sei l'esempio esatto....!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io preciso (in riferimento alla comunicazione di Giovanni) che coloro che cercano di mettere in cattiva luce gli utenti del forum, ad esempio me, personalmente non mi fanno né caldo né freddo.
> Credo che ognuno si riveli sufficientemente attraverso i propri post.


Louis Prieto: Verità e pertinenza


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei l'esempio esatto....!!


Ma va?:mexican::mexican::mexican:
E preciso qui davanti a tutti, che nulla so dell'utente Persa, più di quanto lei non abbia scritto di suo pugno in tanti post.
Nessuno mi ha mai parlato nè in bene nè in male di lei, nè per mp, nè per mail, nè tanto meno ai raduni. 
E sfido chiunque ad alzare la mano e dire, ma come, non ti ricordi? 
Io ti ho confidato che Persa in realtà è questa, quell'altra, e se sapessi cosa non dice di te, alle tue spalle.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Credimi io mi preoccuperei se parlasse bene di me......!!:carneval:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?:mexican::mexican::mexican:
> E preciso qui davanti a tutti, che nulla so dell'utente Persa, più di quanto lei non abbia scritto di suo pugno in tanti post.
> Nessuno mi ha mai parlato nè in bene nè in male di lei, nè per mp, nè per mail, nè tanto meno ai raduni.
> E sfido chiunque ad alzare la mano e dire, ma come, non ti ricordi?
> Io ti ho confidato che Persa in realtà è questa, quell'altra, e se sapessi cosa non dice di te, alle tue spalle.


Alzate la mano e dite quanto è interessante questo post.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi io mi preoccuperei se parlasse bene di me......!!:carneval:


 Anch'io... :carneval:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi io mi preoccuperei se parlasse bene di me......!!:carneval:


Vai tranquillo. E' impossibile.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Per fortuna*

Per fortuna lei si circonda solo di imbelli e coioni.....e quindi juan sei dalla parte giusta!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna lei si circonda solo di imbelli e coioni.....e quindi juan sei dalla parte giusta!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Per fortuna.
Saluti.

Juan

PS: coJoni non coioni


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Saluti?*

Addio.....:rotfl:!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna lei si circonda solo di imbelli e coioni.....e quindi juan sei dalla parte giusta!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Infatti per quanto lei mi dia del deficente, io non le credo eh?
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Addio.....:rotfl:!!


Sta andando via?
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Io no....*

Io no lei fra un pò.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Ma una che si vede con alex....:rotfl:ma può esser credibile?


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io no lei fra un pò.....!!:rotfl:


Vedo che lei è un veggente. Avrei bisogno di un giro di tarocchi. 
Grazie.
Saluti

Juan


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*.......*

L'accontento:La vedo molto male.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una che si vede con alex....:rotfl:ma può esser credibile?


Ma che ne so?
Io non so chi sia sto alex, capisci?
E non me ne frega, capisci?
Qua dentro è tutto così incredibile:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Oscuro credi a me:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Allora ti spiego: 
Io mi fido e credo solo alle donne in cui ho messo mia manina in certi loro posticini. Sovente succede che se metti manina là scatta la trappola antisorcio.
Tu devi essere sveltissimo a togliere la manina, perchè se ti prende nella trappola, non ti molla finchè non ti ha riempito la testa di assurde questioni.

Quando una cosa non la puoi verificare, non puoi dimostrare nè che è vera, nè che è falsa. Quindi perchè darsene pensiero?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Ma no*

Ma no....è facilmente verificabile....!Si frequentano lei ed eteocle...capisci......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Infatti per quanto lei mi dia del deficente, io non le credo eh?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Naturale che tu creda di essere intelligente e pure furbo.
Ho incontrato solo una persona che aveva ammesso di non considerarsi intelligente.
Naturale, perciò, che tu non condivida la mia opinione.
Del resto, se fossi deficiente, io non so se lo riconoscerei. Di conseguenza potrei esserlo, senza esserne consapevole, non lo escludo.
Se invece intendi che non credi che io pensi che sei deficiente ...credimi, lo penso davvero.
Ma non c'è nulla di personale. (quasi citazione. Chi la riconosce?)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Naturale che tu creda di essere intelligente e pure furbo.
> Ho incontrato solo una persona che aveva ammesso di non considerarsi intelligente.
> Naturale, perciò, che tu non condivida la mia opinione.
> Del resto, se fossi deficiente, io non so se lo riconoscerei. Di conseguenza potrei esserlo, senza esserne consapevole, non lo escludo.
> ...


Io penso solo che sei molto bugiarda.
Anche ieri ti ho tolto un punto perchè ti ostini a scrivere cose di me.
FALSE.
Ma io posso dimostrare a te se accetti di incontrarmi di persona, che quelle cose che scrivi sono FALSE.
Ma siccome è impossibile che donna Persa, faccia come Marì che ammette di essere fallibile, e ha le palle per dire: Scusatemi ho sbagliato, continuerai all'infinito.
Il tuo obiettivo è fare diventare vere quelle cose, CONVINCENDO, tutto il forum. 
Questo comportamento mi fa veramente schifo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....è facilmente verificabile....!Si frequentano lei ed eteocle...capisci......!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che me ne frega?
Che trombino anche assieme, che me ne frega?
A me importa solo che lui non mi insulti e che lei non si ostini a scrivere di me cose FALSE.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo obiettivo è fare diventare vere quelle cose, CONVINCENDO, tutto il forum.
> Questo comportamento mi fa veramente schifo


ma davvero pensate che il forum giudichi le persone in base a quello che dice persa o altri???
carta canta, quello che scriviamo lo si legge, mica ce lo devono raccontare.
Ma perchè non vi rilassate in vista delle vacanze e parlate di altro?


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una che si vede con alex....:rotfl:ma può esser credibile?


Non credi che non sia corretto nominare qualcuno con il suo nome ogni volta?
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la reputazione putativa ha valore?


vorrei chiedere alla mentina avariata che ha disapprovato questo post con la seguente motivazione

no non ha valore

naturalmente senza firmarsi

se non ritiene che la sua antipatia nei miei confronti sia eccessivamente aprioristica
visto che disapprova, e con motivazioni risibili, tutti post tendenzialmente per ridere

se il messaggio sotteso è che non apprezzi le mie battute, puoi anche dirlo (sempre anonimamente, visto che la vigliaccheria è la tua firma)
io non ci perderò il sonno 

ma non credo fosse quel che aveva in mente giovanni quando ha creato il sistema

invece impegnati un po'

data la bassezza che dimostri sono sicura che non c'è niente che tu possa condividere tra i miei post seri
prova a disapprovare quelli
così
per provare l'ebbrezza di far almeno finta di dare un senso ai tuoi interventi


----------



## Papero (30 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Non credi che non sia corretto nominare qualcuno con il suo nome ogni volta?
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


Uno così secondo me non è corretto nominarlo.

Saluti


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'accontento:La vedo molto male.....!!


Vada da un ottico.
Saluti

Juan


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Uno così secondo me non è corretto nominarlo.
> 
> Saluti


Anche questa è un'opinione.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso solo che sei molto bugiarda.
> Anche ieri ti ho tolto un punto perchè ti ostini a scrivere cose di me.
> FALSE.
> Ma io posso dimostrare a te se accetti di incontrarmi di persona, che quelle cose che scrivi sono FALSE.
> ...


Questo è falsissimo.
Anzi, Persa è sempre molto disponibile all'ascolto e al confronto, sa dare consigli e sa far riflettere, in questo modo ha aiutato tanti qui dentro, me compresa. E quando ha frainteso o esagerato nell'esprimere giudizi ha chiesto chiarimenti ed ha chiesto scusa. Si sta esagerando nei suoi confronti, ci sono post illeggibili per la volgarità e la cattiveria. Non volevo intervenire perchè a me la cattiveria e la paranoia non piacciono, ma quanno ce vò ce vò!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io preciso (in riferimento alla comunicazione di Giovanni) che coloro che cercano di mettere in cattiva luce gli utenti del forum, ad esempio me, personalmente non mi fanno né caldo né freddo.
> Credo che ognuno si riveli sufficientemente attraverso i propri post.


quella comunicazione non sono riuscita a leggerla perchè ho cliccato la crocetta per errore

che diceva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso solo che sei molto bugiarda.
> Anche ieri ti ho tolto un punto perchè ti ostini a scrivere cose di me.
> FALSE.
> Ma io posso dimostrare a te se accetti di incontrarmi di persona, che quelle cose che scrivi sono FALSE.
> ...


Io non ho alcun interesse a incontrare una persona che disistimo. Oltretutto dovrei fare 600km per farlo!!! 
Tu perché hai interesse a incontrare una persona bugiarda e presuntuosa che ti fa schifo?
Ritieni che la mia opinione abbia un valore?
Devo essere poco intelligente, non capisco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quella comunicazione non sono riuscita a leggerla perchè ho cliccato la crocetta per errore
> 
> che diceva?


Questo:


> *Questa comunicazione è rivolta a coloro che cercano di mettere intenzionalmente  l'amministrazione del forum e alcuni utenti in cattiva luce e  impediscono attivamente o passivamente lo svolgimento normale delle  attività del forum.*
> 
> Avviso che l'amministrazione e/o moderazione del forum è affidato  soltanto al detentore della licenza del dominio. Eventuali insinuazioni a  fatti diversi sono *false*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Questo è falsissimo.
> Anzi, Persa è sempre molto disponibile all'ascolto e al confronto, sa dare consigli e sa far riflettere, in questo modo ha aiutato tanti qui dentro, me compresa. E quando ha frainteso o esagerato nell'esprimere giudizi ha chiesto chiarimenti ed ha chiesto scusa. Si sta esagerando nei suoi confronti, ci sono post illeggibili per la volgarità e la cattiveria. Non volevo intervenire perchè a me la cattiveria e la paranoia non piacciono, ma quanno ce vò ce vò!


giusto

si direbbe che ora che si è raggiunto lo scopo di far allontare un utente,
si sia aperta la caccia a Persa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quella comunicazione non sono riuscita a leggerla perchè ho cliccato la crocetta per errore
> 
> che diceva?


 Ho fatto copia e ora incollo. Io mi riferivo alla parte in grassetto (nell'originale).

*Questa comunicazione è rivolta a coloro che cercano di mettere intenzionalmente l'amministrazione del forum e alcuni utenti in cattiva luce e impediscono attivamente o passivamente lo svolgimento normale delle attività del forum.

*Avviso che l'amministrazione e/o moderazione del forum è affidato soltanto al detentore della licenza del dominio. Eventuali insinuazioni a fatti diversi sono *false*.

I sistematici vandali e distruttori di forum saranno esclusi per attività anomale del forum. Ho preso in "considerazione" azioni legali contro alcuni utenti particolarmente insistenti, che nonostante il ban rientrano e si mostrano sordi di fronte alle comunicazioni più o meno cordiali, con richieste di risarcimento non al di sotto di 50.000 Euro.

Se si dovessero presentare altre irregolarità, come ad esempio l'abuso della "firma" all'interno delle votazioni anonime in nome di altri utenti al posto del proprio, in particolare con il nome utente "Admin", scattano anche denunce penali.

Spero di essere stato chiaro. Chi non ci sta è pregato di lasciare il forum.

Amministrazione di Tradimento.net
Giovanni


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Questo:


grazie :up:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Per concludere, la Corte, prendendo spunto dalla disciplina dettata in tema di violazione di domicilio, giunge ad affermare che commette il reato di cui all'art. 615 ter chi, autorizzato all'accesso per una o più determinate finalità utilizzi "il titolo di legittimazione" per uno scopo diverso da quello pattuito e a cui era subordinato l'accesso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Per concludere, la Corte, prendendo spunto dalla disciplina dettata in tema di violazione di domicilio, giunge ad affermare che commette il reato di cui all'art. 615 ter chi, autorizzato all'accesso per una o più determinate finalità utilizzi "il titolo di legittimazione" per uno scopo diverso da quello pattuito e a cui era subordinato l'accesso


Non concludo. Guardo e faccio.


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non concludo. Guardo e faccio.


Fai pure. Se hai bisogno di soldi e vuoi battere cassa con me, mettiti pure in fila.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Questo è falsissimo.
> Anzi, Persa è sempre molto disponibile all'ascolto e al confronto, sa dare consigli e sa far riflettere, in questo modo ha aiutato tanti qui dentro, me compresa. E quando ha frainteso o esagerato nell'esprimere giudizi ha chiesto chiarimenti ed ha chiesto scusa. Si sta esagerando nei suoi confronti, ci sono post illeggibili per la volgarità e la cattiveria. Non volevo intervenire perchè a me la cattiveria e la paranoia non piacciono, ma quanno ce vò ce vò!


Non lo nego cara Giusy, anzi mi fa piacere che con te si sia comportata in un certo modo. Come sai io sono molto ingenuo e do fiducia a tutti. Mi irrigidisco quando capisco che il dar fiducia, viene inteso dall'altro come una paletta per scavar fuori cose che non lo riguardano. Se Persa, con una sicumera, da brivido mi accusa di certe cose ripeto FALSE, vuol dire che lei per prima crede a chi le riferisce queste cose, senza prima appurare la verità. Io non so la tua storia. Ma la mia si. Capisci bene che io appartengo alla schiera dei traditori. Ergo? Come può farmi del bene? L'unico aiuto sarebbe chiedere ad Astro.
Cosa aspetti ancora a sbatterlo fuori di casa? 
Cosa aspetti a separarti?
Dai è facile se fai come Persa non puoi certo sbagliar.

Invece mi pare che per tantissime persone qui dentro le faccende dei casini matrimoniali siano molto più complesse.

Del resto io ho provato sulla mia pelle, qui dentro, cosa significa dover agire in un certo modo, per salvaguardare l'integrità di persone reali e fisiche.

Non sono qui per documentare a chicchessia la mia vita privata.
E non mi interessa quella degli altri.

Mi pare che ci siano persone che amino sguazzare nella vita degli altri con una morbosità spaventosa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho alcun interesse a incontrare una persona che disistimo. Oltretutto dovrei fare 600km per farlo!!!
> Tu perché hai interesse a incontrare una persona bugiarda e presuntuosa che ti fa schifo?
> Ritieni che la mia opinione abbia un valore?
> Devo essere poco intelligente, non capisco.


Per difendere la mia verità contro le tue menzogne.
E per queste cose vado anche in capo al mondo.
Qua non si tratta di torto o ragione, ma di questioni epistemiologiche. Ok?
Tu non mi fai schifo, ripeto, mi fai pena, provo solo commiserazione per te.
E non posso tollerare che tu possa farmi del male.
Anche solo indirettamente e per interposta persona.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Fai pure. Se hai bisogno di soldi e vuoi battere cassa con me, mettiti pure in fila.
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


Scatta il ban. Grazie per esserti rivelato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per difendere la mia verità contro le tue menzogne.
> E per queste cose vado anche in capo al mondo.
> Qua non si tratta di torto o ragione, ma di questioni epistemiologiche. Ok?
> Tu non mi fai schifo, ripeto, mi fai pena, provo solo commiserazione per te.
> ...


E quale verità potrebbe uscire da un incontro?
Essendo io menzognera, penosa e da commiserare non riporterei la verità (quale verità non ho capito dovrei riportare) qui.
Ma comunque, ripeto la domanda, credi che se (qualora non fossi falsa, presuntuosa, penosa, schifosa, menzognera, ecc -scusa l'incompletezza non ricordo tutto-) dicessi quello che tu desideri (vuoi esplicitare cosa?) avrebbe un valore? Per chi?


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

*Umarooonnn*








:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Ehhhhhhhh*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io l'ho detto che juan durava poco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che demente ragazzi!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mexican:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Vi prego di notare l'idiozia infinita del conte dalle braghe stra onte .

Questa è la sua segnalazione al mio commento di farsi i cazzi suoi fra Admin e Fedifrago:

_Parla quella, che si iscrive usando la mail di Bruja come Nick. Buffona. COnte_

A parte che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda e poi,caro il mio buffone, io quella mail di Bruja non ce l'ho, non la conoscevo e non la conosco.
Non sono idiota come te e se avessi saputo che Abigail era presente nella sua mail non l'avrei certo usata ,sopratutto dopo la sua comunicazione di non essere più amministratrice.

Vai a guardarti i cartoni che ti piacciono tanto  e poi a fare la merenda.

ah, ovviamente è arrivata dopo un secondo che gli è arrivata la mia


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Come....*

Ma come vi vedo male voi della cricchetta.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come vi vedo male voi della cricchetta.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*Oramai e' stato passato l'olio alla macchinetta  avanti il prossimo :mexican:*​











:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

:rotfl:Marì la cosa buffa sai qual'è?Un oretta prima a quell'imbecille di Juan....avevo scritto:TI VEDO MALE......un'ora dopo puff........:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso vedo male i resti di questa sgangherata cricchetta....con a capo Persa....,cioè hai capito? adesso chi ha il timone?Persa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No dico persa!!!!!Caduto il braccio armato delle legge ora regge le fila lei.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:capito perchè li vedo malissimo?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Allora*

Il post è il 33 delle ore 12.21.....e alle 13.20 juan ha finito di vivere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Secondo me era Alex....solo lui è capace di simili prodezze!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il post è il 33 delle ore 12.21.....e alle 13.20 juan ha finito di vivere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Secondo me era Alex....solo lui è capace di simili prodezze!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mi chiedo se tutti quelli che gli davano "spago" sapessero che Juan era il bel tipo che piscia sulle tombe...


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Pure?*

Pure?Vabbè Papero...ma in quella cricchetta sgangherata c'è di tutto e di più....Maestrine sinistroidi con retaggi mentali sinistri:rotfl:.....poi  il maresciallo della serie lei non sa chi sono io,millantatore e tanto altro,adesso piange come un vitellino......,poi il nostro alex...resosi famoso per i suoi cloni e le sue violenze verbali nei confronti delle donne......ad mk voleva romperle la testa......sfigate varie....insomma ci mancava quello che piscia sulla tomba....be veramente  bella gente......con dei bei profili.....però io mi arrogo un merito:Avevo capito chi era Alex già da svariato tempo.....FENOMENI SIMILI NON SFUGGONO MAI ALLA MIA ATTENZIONE avevo capito le potenzialità dell'individuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e ho fatto di tutto per tirarle fuori e ci son riuscito:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che gente mio dio......


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se tutti quelli che gli davano "spago" sapessero che Juan era il bel tipo che piscia sulle tombe...


Paperello mio caro  e' normale che aveva "il palo" qua dentro ... e piu' di uno  .


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

E non poteva pisciare sul palo?:rotfl::rotflio mio che gente.....


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?Vabbè Papero...ma in quella cricchetta sgangherata c'è di tutto e di più....Maestrine sinistroidi con retaggi mentali sinistri:rotfl:.....poi  il maresciallo della serie lei non sa chi sono io,millantatore e tanto altro,adesso piange come un vitellino......,poi il nostro alex...resosi famoso per i suoi cloni e le sue violenze verbali nei confronti delle donne......ad mk voleva romperle la testa......sfigate varie....insomma ci mancava quello che piscia sulla tomba....be veramente  bella gente......con dei bei profili.....però io mi arrogo un merito:Avevo capito chi era Alex già da svariato tempo.....FENOMENI SIMILI NON SFUGGONO MAI ALLA MIA ATTENZIONE avevo capito le potenzialità dell'individuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e ho fatto di tutto per tirarle fuori e ci son riuscito:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che gente mio dio......



Oscuro. Oscuro, Oscuro  ... ... ... ... ... e' chiaro? Si dice: chi si somiglia si piglia :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Si ok ma sono veramente BRUTTI!Pisciare sulle tombe è qualcosa di raccapricciante....ma tu pensa con chi cazzo faceva comunella Fedifrago l'infallibile!!!!!!NO io più ci penso e più m'incazzo....:incazzato::incazzato:credimi io son sconcertato...eppure di cose ne vedo........questi son gli stessi che mi han fatto guerra per il mio linguaggio un pò e volutamente triviale.....e poi comunella con i profanatori di tombe!!!CAZZO MA SI PUò esser più falsi?:incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok ma sono veramente BRUTTI!Pisciare sulle tombe è qualcosa di raccapricciante....ma tu pensa con chi cazzo faceva comunella Fedifrago l'infallibile!!!!!!NO io più ci penso e più m'incazzo....:incazzato::incazzato:credimi io son sconcertato...eppure di cose ne vedo........questi son gli stessi che mi han fatto guerra per il mio linguaggio un pò e volutamente triviale.....e poi comunella con i profanatori di tombe!!!CAZZO MA SI PUò esser più falsi?:incazzato:



E' vergognoso, purtroppo e' cosi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Mio dio*

Mio dio......che gente.....se avessi il piacere e l'onore di incontrarli gli farei fare Milano roma...a calci nel sedere senza mai fargli toccare terra.....pisciare sulle tombe???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio......che gente.....se avessi il piacere e l'onore di incontrarli gli farei fare Milano roma...*a calci nel sedere senza mai fargli toccare terra*.....pisciare sulle tombe???


Ho sempre ammirato la fantasia degli Italiani per quanto riguarda gli sfoghi e parolacce. Ma tu li superi tutti :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Grazie*

Ma non c'è alcuna parolaccia....:rotfl:ed è solo ciò che provo dal profondo del cuore!!!Un bel milano roma......a quei due.....!!


----------



## Papero (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non c'è alcuna parolaccia....:rotfl:ed è solo ciò che provo dal profondo del cuore!!!Un bel milano roma......a quei due.....!!


Sono completamente con te ma vorrei precisare che il tipo ha minacciato di farlo, anzi, per la precisione scrisse che l'avrebbe fatto fare... Voglio sperare che una cosa del genere non l'abbia mai fatta e mai la faccia.
Ma non l'avevi letto? è nel curriculum di Eteocle... o forse era nel 3ad cancellato.

Io comunque torno a ribadire che la cosa che mi fa raccapricciare non sono state tanto le offese di uno pseudo cerebroleso quanto la mancanza di presa di distanza e anzi la comunella che certi personaggi apparentemente normali hanno avuto con lui, con il suo precedente clone e il suo successivo clone. Per quanto vi potesse rimanere sui coglioni Marì ma come si fa a mettersi dalla parte di una persona così fuori di testa? 

Non lo capirò mai


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Non non l'avevo letto...vabbe papero che dirti?Purtroppo certi"FENOMENI"ci sono....che poi detto da tra noi è stato usato da altri...un pizzico più furbi di lui...alla fine paga sempre il più imbecille.....:rotfl:!Però anche approfittarsi di alex bè non è stato bello prioprio no.....!!:incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sono completamente con te ma vorrei precisare che il tipo ha minacciato di farlo, anzi, per la precisione scrisse che l'avrebbe fatto fare... Voglio sperare che una cosa del genere non l'abbia mai fatta e mai la faccia.
> Ma non l'avevi letto? è nel curriculum di Eteocle... o forse era nel 3ad cancellato.
> 
> Io comunque torno a ribadire che la cosa che mi fa raccapricciare non sono state tanto le offese di uno pseudo cerebroleso quanto la mancanza di presa di distanza e anzi la comunella che certi personaggi apparentemente normali hanno avuto con lui, con il suo precedente clone e il suo successivo clone. Per quanto vi potesse rimanere sui coglioni Marì ma come si fa a mettersi dalla parte di una persona così fuori di testa?
> ...


te lo si spiega con calma quando ci sarà meno casino eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quale verità potrebbe uscire da un incontro?
> Essendo io menzognera, penosa e da commiserare non riporterei la verità (quale verità non ho capito dovrei riportare) qui.
> Ma comunque, ripeto la domanda, credi che se (qualora non fossi falsa, presuntuosa, penosa, schifosa, menzognera, ecc -scusa l'incompletezza non ricordo tutto-) dicessi quello che tu desideri (vuoi esplicitare cosa?) avrebbe un valore? Per chi?


Ah ma arrivo con il pulmino sai?
E inizio come ti dicevo a prendere le persone e a sbattere la loro testa adosso alla tua:
La prima: Astrofilososferica e tu le chiederai se è vero o no che si è iscritta regolarmente su questo forum e che il nostro matrimonio è un po' come lei o io dico, perchè proprio oggi distesi sul letto ( no non abbiamo fatto sesso) abbiamo riparlato della nostra situazione.

Poi inizio:
QUesta è Messalina.
QUesta è Chiara 

E gran finale, e so che dovrò fare le mie, ti porto Cat.

E vediamo se così ti farò ammettere almeno davanti a noi di aver sempre cercato di gettare discredito e alimentare polemiche, prendendo fischi per fiaschi, su di me.

Casomai poi facciamo saltin assieme da Eteocle e parliamo che so magari delle illazioni e le frecciattine ironiche sulle tragedie e i dispiaceri di MK?

In cambio tu mi fai conoscere il tuo ex marito.
Ti va?

Tu avevi deciso fin dal mio esordio che l'utente Contepinceton non doveva trovare alcuno spazio qua dentro. 

Mi hai sempre provocato.

E ho usato molta pazienza con te.

Tu non digerisci il fatto che qua dentro io mi sia fatto degli amici, che abbia conosciuto persone fantastiche, per cui io so di essere fantastico.

Perchè ti rode così tanto che fra esseri umani magari macchiati dall'infamia eh? Ci possa essere stima reciproca? Ci possa essere il confronto e la condivisione della vera vita? QUella che è al di fuori di questo forum?

Che ti brucia?

Tu nella vita hai fatto le tue scelte: io faccio le mie.
Non condanno quelle degli altri, finchè le scelte degli altri non recano danno a me.

Io ho fatto una fatica bestiale per farmi accettare dal forum, e devo tutto questo a te.

A me basta che la pianti di sostenere tesi FALSE che riguardano me.

Perchè poi mi tocca dare spiegazioni capisci?
Vengono a chiedere a me perchè tu dai a Messalina della taglia 38, o perchè hai sentito il gatto, e non ho nessuna intenzione di mettermi nell'imbarazzo di dover spiegare ad estranei chi sia o non sia l'utente Cat.

Ma dove siamo? Lo Staff deve rendere conto a te? E di cosa poi?
Deve spiegazioni a te? Ma chi sei tu?

Ci sono persone qui dentro e dico PERSONE e non utenti, non nick, che mi hanno accordato la loro stima e fiducia.

Vedo bene di non giocarmela, e soprattutto queste persone, mi hanno accordato la loro stima e fiducia, non per fare un dispetto a te.

Certo che quello che ho visto e letto tra te ed Eteocle, mi ha imbarazzato da morire. Ma non ti giudico. Fai come ti pare.

Ma tu non giudicare gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Asuuuu*

Ma no dai ,dateci una spiegazione convincente:rotfl::rotfl:cosa avrà detto mai di così grave??Siam tutte orecchie....:rotfl:che poi mica è la prima volta....è decisamente recidivo quel soggetto lì....be che bella gente...!!!


----------



## Papero (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> te lo si spiega con calma quando ci sarà meno casino eh?


Aspetterò, anzi spero che qualcuno me lo scriva in privato. Anche se difficilmente credo che me ne farò una ragione


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho sempre ammirato la fantasia degli Italiani per quanto riguarda gli sfoghi e parolacce. Ma tu li superi tutti :rotfl:


Impossibile, non gli italiani, ma i toscanaccibastardi, te lancia il papero e vedi che ne esce...


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Ma che devono dì?Questi hanno la faccia come il sedere...se ne vanno ritornano...minacciano....ritornano...e pensa che adesso le linee guida le stabilisce PERSA.....no dico PERSA....secondo te puo essere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Vi prego di notare l'idiozia infinita del conte dalle braghe stra onte .
> 
> Questa è la sua segnalazione al mio commento di farsi i cazzi suoi fra Admin e Fedifrago:
> 
> ...


Ironia? E chi ti dice che tanti utenti sono qua solo per accettare la tua e la sua ironia? Facile mascherare le offese con l'ironia eh? 

Ah ah ah , avessi un solo, piccolo, infinitesimale pizzico dell'ironia e dell'umorismo di Angelodelmale saresti almeno accettabile. Non puoi parlare di chi c'0è invece di chi non c'è?? Basta ! che rottura, volete solo litigare! Abigail/Asudem


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ironia? E chi ti dice che tanti utenti sono qua solo per accettare la tua e la sua ironia? Facile mascherare le offese con l'ironia eh?
> 
> Ah ah ah , avessi un solo, piccolo, infinitesimale pizzico dell'ironia e dell'umorismo di Angelodelmale saresti almeno accettabile. Non puoi parlare di chi c'0è invece di chi non c'è?? Basta ! che rottura, volete solo litigare! Abigail/Asudem


Ribadisco, e stai sicura che Marì capisce:

Marì, anch'io ricordo incazzosa Angelodelmale. E so che non ha preso bene che io giocattolassi con lei. Non ha nessun senso dell'umorismo. Ma non parliamo dai di MK, finchè non torna.
A me MK manca da morire, proprio per il suo saper porre le questioni in un certo modo. Ecco, posso assicurarti, che lei non è alla ricerca di rivendicazioni, vuole solo dimenticare tante brutte cose, e farsi la sua vita in santa pace, speriamo che torni.
Ma finchè ci sono polemiche in giro, non torna, guarda garantito come l'oro. 

E concludo a me non sta affatto bene come è stata trattata MK qui dentro.
Poi fate vobis.
Altra utente colpevole di non essere nelle grazie delle regine del forum eh?
Che male vi ha fatto MK? Eh?
Vi ha rubato il marito per caso? Eh?


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Caro conte la nostalgia fa brutti scherzi....adesso poi è deceduto pure quel FENOMENO di alex.....il loro cavallo di troia....adesso son riamsti in tre uno più sfigato di un altro!!


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ironia? E chi ti dice che tanti utenti sono qua solo per accettare la tua e la sua ironia? Facile mascherare le offese con l'ironia eh?
> 
> *Ah ah ah , avessi un solo, piccolo, infinitesimale pizzico dell'ironia e dell'umorismo di Angelodelmale saresti almeno accettabile. Non puoi parlare di chi c'è invece di chi non c'è?? Basta ! che rottura, volete solo litigare! Abigail/Asudem*


quoto, riquoto, ribadisco, controfirmo e faccio autenticare da notaio.:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Asu*

Come no.....il notaio è il solito.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no.....il notaio è il solito.....!!:rotfl:


sceglilo tu.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*No*

No  mi fido serenamente di voi....gente per bene....per chè dovrei dubitare?:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No  mi fido serenamente di voi....gente per bene....per chè dovrei dubitare?:rotfl:


Ma sai leggere?
Io ho riquotato, ribattuto e confermato quello che ho scritto su Angelodelmale. (faccio autenticare dal notaio era un battuta )
Se no sei d'accordo lo scrivi.
Non ti attacchi ai miei scritti tout cour per dare aria alla bocca o usi qualsiasi scritto per le tue querelle personali anche quando non le riguardano minimamente.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che devono dì?Questi hanno la faccia come il sedere...se ne vanno ritornano...minacciano....ritornano...e pensa che adesso le linee guida le stabilisce PERSA.....no dico PERSA....secondo te puo essere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che me ne frega? 
A me interessa solo che mi chieda scusa per le menzogne che ha affermato.
E che capisca una volta per tutte, che non è come dice Amore mio, nessuna caccia a Persa, io non sono qua dentro per fare in modo che Persa venga bannata, ma solo che muti quel suo cazzo di atteggiamento, surrogato sempre dalle solite tre o 4 che l'appoggiano.

Il tiro al piccione non piace a te
Ma non piace neanche a me

Voglio che tutti si sentano liberi di scrivere le loro opinioni senza incorrere nei giudizi di valore.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Asu*

Ma quale credibilità pensi di avere ancora?Pensi di averne ancora una?Ma la piantate o no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale credibilità pensi di avere ancora?Pensi di averne ancora una?Ma la piantate o no?


Ma si la pianteranno, Oscuro, cazzo tiriamo su il forum.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Questi non li cambi...hanno bisogno di qualcuno che li guidi...nel fare e dire stonzate...e dire che pure da soli se la cavano alla grande.....!Il problema non è persa e chi gli permette tutte e si appecoronano!!


----------



## Papero (30 Luglio 2010)

*Precisazione                   30/07/2010 17:32          troppo facile dare giudizi senza fare nomi e senza conoscere tutte le sfaccettature, non credi?*

Invece di darmi i punti negativi (tra l'altro 1 solo!!) perchè non mi spieghi, magari in privato, qualche sfaccettatura dal tuo punto di vista?

Perchè io per adesso ho come metro di misura l'arroganza/bastardaggine di Eteocle/Alex e l'accondiscendenza di alcuni di voi


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Precisazione                   30/07/2010 17:32          troppo facile dare giudizi senza fare nomi e senza conoscere tutte le sfaccettature, non credi?*
> 
> Invece di darmi i punti negativi (tra l'altro 1 solo!!) perchè non mi spieghi, magari in privato, qualche sfaccettatura dal tuo punto di vista?
> 
> Perchè io per adesso ho come metro di misura l'arroganza/bastardaggine di Eteocle/Alex e l'accondiscendenza di alcuni di voi


No papero, scusa il mio era diverso
Mi scuso quindi anche col mittente


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Papero*

Io sto ancora aspettando le giustificazione di per alex....poi mettimi al corrente....sembra che hanno dato amndato alla comandante....aspettiamo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Asu*

Tu te li meriti tutti....!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi non li cambi...hanno bisogno di qualcuno che li guidi...nel fare e dire stonzate...e dire che pure da soli se la cavano alla grande.....!Il problema non è persa e chi gli permette tutte e si appecoronano!!


Dobbiamo coltivare le new entry.
Dobbiamo fare in modo che tutti si sentano liberi di inserirsi e partecipare.
Che qua sembra sempre che come uno entra debba di necessità diventare subito lo zimbello di turno.

Chissà quante persone vorrebbero dire la loro, ma non lo fanno, perchè si trovano una serie di metamessaggi, e si chiedono.
Ma cosa vorranno dire?
A che si riferiscono?
E soprattutto a chi?

Tu entri qua e dopo tre post, ah ma sei un clone, a ma sei quello, a ma sei quell'altro. 

Questa è la mia contestazione, non altro.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Per me se ne devono andare!Persa,Asudem,  e quello sciamannato di alex.......!Poi gli altri pian piano...capiranno....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...................Mi pare che ci siano persone che amino sguazzare nella vita degli altri con una morbosità spaventosa.


sei tu (e tua moglie) quello che ha l'abitudine di chiedere a chi non ti da ragione dettagli della sua vita privata

poi se ricevi risposta la usi per denigrare o eventualmente per sfottò

lo hai fatto con persa con abi con me e con altri

con persa non fai che argomentare che sia sola e incazzata con gli uomini
con abi non hai ricevuto risposta
con me, dopo che ti dissi che con mio marito le cose andavano bene, per un po' di tempo inserivi nei post frasi tipo "ma sai che amoremio ha un matrimonio perfetto, no?"

ora non dire che questo è un post aggressivo nei tuoi confronti
è solo un post che puntualizza una delle tue mistificazioni


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

... a me e' arrivato:

Giovanni ...                   30/07/2010 17:35          ma che palle!


:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Scatta il ban. Grazie per esserti rivelato.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

a me è arrivato il gas da pagare:racchia:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Io ho un albero di natale....:rotfl:ma d'altronde son vigliacchi....così come il loro capetto finito amlissimo!!


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è arrivato il gas da pagare:racchia:


sempre fortunata:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho un albero di natale....:rotfl:ma d'altronde son vigliacchi....così come il loro capetto finito amlissimo!!



Che stronzi/e  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*A Juan*

A juan è arrivata la luce da pagare....è riamsto fulminato....!!:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Ma si dai......da fedfrago ho sopportato di peggio....!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Potete*

Potete riempirmi di rossi no problem.....tanto avete finito è finita ragazzii!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me se ne devono andare!Persa,Asudem,  e quello sciamannato di alex.......!Poi gli altri pian piano...capiranno....!!!


Perchè? 
Io credo nel sistema dei punti.
Non credo al ban.
Credo nell'intelligenza che accomuna le diversità.
Non ho nulla di personale contro nessuno qui dentro.
Quello che avevo da dire al maresciallo gleil'ho detto.
L'unica mia spina sul fianco ora è l'assenza di MK.
Tutto lì.

Oscuro ascolta una cosa, una volta ho letto un lungo scritto sul 25 aprile visto da parte della resistenza. Poi sono andato a chiedere agli anziani del paese come fu quell'epoca. Mi dissero che tutti ebbero voglia di dimenticare. Perchè altrimenti ci sarebbe stata anche al nostro paesello una guerra civile. Alcune persone lasciarono il paese, alcune donne furono rasate a zero in pubblica piazza. Altre furono riabilitate. Ma tutti erano stufi orbi di quello che avevano passato. Ma come sempre seguendo verità e pertinenza chiesi le stesse cose a persone che furono del regime e persone che subirono il regime.

Invece qua dentro sarebbe come se io ti presentassi una persona e subito tu mi dicessi, eh, ma se sapessi, quella lì è la nipote di un ex gerarca, non può essere una brava persona.

Come mai se osservi bene, abbiamo un fenomeno: il tradimento.
Le fazioni si creano solo tra persone che hanno reagito in maniera differente a questo fenomeno.
Tra chi si è separato e chi invece ha perdonato.

Inaccettabile IMHO che chi perdona debba sentirsi perfino un coglione perchè invece nn si è separato.

Le corna sono cazzate.
Penso dobbiamo cercare invece di capire come salvare i matrimoni e le famiglie. 

Mi pare che i maschi in questo senso ( eccezion fatta per Daniele), siano più riflessivi. Ma mica soffrono solo le donne eh? 

I casi di Resistenza, di Dave.one...ecc....ecc....non sono cose da poco.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Io credo nell'intelligenza quando di fronte ho persone intelligenti.....quando mi trovo di fronte persone infingarde,scorrette e disoneste...metto da parte l'intelligenza e incomincio a parlare un 'altra lingua....!Conte e gente senza scrupoli....per cui...per me nessun indulgenza!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo nell'intelligenza quando di fronte ho persone intelligenti.....quando mi trovo di fronte persone infingarde,scorrette e disoneste...metto da parte l'intelligenza e incomincio a parlare un 'altra lingua....!Conte e gente senza scrupoli....per cui...per me nessun indulgenza!!


L'importante è smascherarle.
Che non ci siano persone buone e ingenue che cadano in brutte esperienze.
L'importante è renderle innocue.
Non lasciarsi manipolare.


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'importante è smascherarle.
> Che non ci siano persone buone e ingenue che cadano in brutte esperienze.
> L'importante è renderle innocue.
> Non lasciarsi manipolare.



Pinceton, tu conosci la mia storia?


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Appunto.....!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, tu conosci la mia storia?


No, ti giuro. No.
Nessuno è mai venuto a parlarmi di te.
Noi ci siamo trovati qui dentro.
Ho capito che insomma tuo marito ti ha tradito e tu lo hai perdonato. (spero).
Quello che per me era brutto era vederti trattare in un certo modo da Fedi e di non capire il perchè. Tutto lì.
Ma ti confido una cosa di mia moglie. L'hai fatta ridere.
Quando tu mi postavi le pernacchie lei diceva: " Visto? Esageri!".
Ho ben visto che quando ti fanno incazzare sai difenderti.
Mi è sempre dispiaciuto vederti cancellata.


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Dai marì*

Dai marì non scoraggiarti ne stanno prendendo veramente tante...ma tante tante.......e tante ne prenderanno ancora.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (30 Luglio 2010)

*uè*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dai marì non scoraggiarti ne stanno prendendo veramente tante...ma tante tante.......e tante ne prenderanno ancora.....!!!:rotfl:


ma sei in missione per conto di dio?:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ti giuro. No.
> Nessuno è mai venuto a parlarmi di te.
> Noi ci siamo trovati qui dentro.
> Ho capito che insomma tuo marito ti ha tradito e tu lo hai perdonato. (spero).
> ...


Lascia stare certa gentaglia 

A me il tradimento subito, ha fatto un gran regalo  ... mi ha restituito un marito migliore di quanto fosse prima 

Appena ci sara' un po di calma lo postero' di nuovo in Confessionale, proprio per aiutare gli altri (i nuovi utenti) a capire certe cose/meccanismi  .


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sei in missione per conto di dio?:rotfl:


abbiamo provato con i carri armati ma si rialza peggio che i giapponesi nei film :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sei in missione per conto di dio?:rotfl:


Tutta colpa tua, testona!
Hai parlato tu di trincee, elmetti, hai dipinto scenari apocalittici con la scomparsa dell'amministrazione. Invece non è capitato niente di che eh?
A Oscuro gli è partito l'embolo e ha diritto adesso di dire le sue ragioni no?
Dai...uffa...vieni al conteday....ti pregooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Guarda piango se non vieni, dicono che le donne non saanno resistere al pianto di una donna, dai


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo provato con i carri armati ma si rialza peggio che i giapponesi nei film :rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyVO5yqNAak&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


Juan era un clone non autorizzato di Eteocle.


----------



## Anna A (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutta colpa tua, testona!
> Hai parlato tu di trincee, elmetti, hai dipinto scenari apocalittici con la scomparsa dell'amministrazione. Invece non è capitato niente di che eh?
> A Oscuro gli è partito l'embolo e ha diritto adesso di dire le sue ragioni no?
> *Dai...uffa...vieni al conteday....ti pregooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.*
> *Guarda piango se non vieni, dicono che le donne non saanno resistere al pianto di una donna,* dai




domenica lavoro quindi niente conteday, poi, guarda, anche fossi libera troverei scomoda la location 

ps: piangi come una donna?


----------



## Anna A (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo provato con i carri armati ma si rialza peggio che i giapponesi nei film :rotfl:


lo guida lo spirito del samurai :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> domenica lavoro quindi niente conteday, poi, guarda, anche fossi libera troverei scomoda la location
> 
> ps: piangi come una donna?


Come un bambino piccolo e capriccioso.
Ma faremo altri raduni...
Per esempio ehm, rapisco la Matraini, ehm, la porto a Lignano e tu ci becchi in fragrante...e poi...e poi...vero che domani c'è la guerra in A4...dai domani sera porto le amiche a bere l'assenzio...vieni?


----------



## Anna A (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come un bambino piccolo e capriccioso.
> Ma faremo altri raduni...
> Per esempio ehm, rapisco la Matraini, ehm, la porto a Lignano e tu ci becchi in fragrante...e poi...e poi...vero che domani c'è la guerra in A4...dai domani sera porto le amiche a bere l'assenzio...vieni?


  no es posible, estoi mui trabacosa e no puedo venir. muj gracias bonito pepito Juanito


----------



## giobbe (31 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok ma sono veramente BRUTTI!Pisciare sulle tombe è qualcosa di raccapricciante....ma tu pensa con chi cazzo faceva comunella Fedifrago l'infallibile!!!!!!NO io più ci penso e più m'incazzo....:incazzato::incazzato:credimi io son sconcertato...eppure di cose ne vedo........questi son gli stessi che mi han fatto guerra per il mio linguaggio un pò e volutamente triviale.....e poi comunella con i profanatori di tombe!!!CAZZO MA SI PUò esser più falsi?:incazzato:



	 	 Da come la vedo io non c'è molta differenza tra te, Eteocle, Marì, me ecc.
 Commettiamo tutti l'errore di giudicare e condannare una persona come fa il fariseo nel tempio che giudica il pubblicano.


_«Due uomini salirono al tempio per pregare; uno era fariseo, e l'altro pubblicano. Il fariseo, stando in piedi, pregava così dentro di sé: "O Dio, ti ringrazio che io non sono come gli altri uomini, ladri, ingiusti, adulteri; neppure come questo pubblicano. Io digiuno due volte la settimana; pago la decima su tutto quello che possiedo". Ma il pubblicano se ne stava a distanza e non osava neppure alzare gli occhi al cielo; ma si batteva il petto, dicendo: "O Dio, abbi pietà di me, peccatore!" Io vi dico che questo tornò a casa sua giustificato, piuttosto che quello; perché chiunque s'innalza sarà abbassato; ma chi si abbassa sarà innalzato». _ 


 Bisogna condannare l'errore e solo quello: è assolutamente stupido condannare in toto la persona che lo compie. Che ne sappiamo noi di tutto quello che ha passato quella persona da quando è stato concepito fino ad adesso?
 Io, te, Fedifrago ecc. siamo il nulla, siamo meno di zero, siamo il ritratto della mediocrità.
 Ma nonostante ciò, abbiamo un valore immenso perché siamo stati creati per l'eternità e perché Dio è morto in croce per noi (il nostro valore infinito non dipende assolutamente dal nostro merito che è pari a zero).
 Fedifrago e Eteocle ci saranno anche tra cento milioni di miliardi di anni perché sono eterni (se esisteranno in paradiso o all'inferno, quello è un altro paio di maniche).
 FINE PREDICA. :mrgreen:







 P.S.
 Persa e Abigail, scrivete ad Oscuro che voi avete perso e che lui ha vinto. Ditegli che è una personcina intelligente e sagace e che effettivamente aveva visto giusto e previsto tutto dalla data di creazione del forum fino al 2025.
 Arrendetevi per il bene di noi tutti altrimenti sto qua non la finisce più! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2010)

*Giobbe*

E allora te ne dico un altra:Cosa vi avevo detto Di juan?Che era quel grandissimo demente di ALEX....ci ho preso pure stavolta.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!Per il resto vi dico come la pensoer me dovrebbero andarsene FEDIFRAGO;PERSA;E ASUDEM!!!Per il resto concordo pienamente con giovanni...alex lavorava su mandato...troppo imbecille per agire da solo....!Certo su mandato di uno ancora più demente.....!!!Alla prossima...adesso che dice la cricchetta?altra figura di mmmerda....ma non vi siete stancati?


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Si mi rialzo sempre...e non mollo fin quando la preda non passa a miglior vita......!!!:rotfl:


----------

